# video of our dual purpose dog for sale



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

*video of our dual purpose prospect k9 for sale*

FOR SALE- Dual purpose suited x-malinois,male ,born on 12/12/08, green young dog,
description- medium size dog, very high ball drive, good bite ,good environmental,social,good hips,back and elbows (x-rayed).
i post the videos on this thread cause they don't aloow me to post them on his original thread in the "for sale" section.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f44/israeldogs-dual-purpose-prospect-x-malinois-male-12467/

The dog was allready "sold" to someone in utah ,but because some problems it didn't come out over and over again and after this he wasn't for sale for 5 months but know he is for sale again ,so i start to advertise again.
her are some vids of the dog for sale .
some of the vids were on demand so you can see the dog socializing after bitework and how he is with exposere and with retrieving etc'.

video 1: 18 moths old bitework with pressure in a container and in/on cars.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5EI4iHnGpM

video 2: 10-11 months old bitework and plastic pipe retrieving/searching
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh_hO1nmqcQ&feature=related

video 3: 13-14 months old,exposing gas station,slippery floors.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCFSsLkVDKU&feature=related

video 4: 13-14 months old,long attacks bitetraining, socialization .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diExm8yRVMA&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice dog! Love the bitework vid!


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

I like him!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I really like him - you've done a great job with him.


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the nice replies.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

nice looking dog. do you have his pedigree?


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> nice looking dog. do you have his pedigree?


the dog doesn't have a fci pedigree he is from knpv bloodlines.
his mother is our female Lara. we imported Lara from holland when she was 6 weeks old. we trained her complitly on our self and went to holland with her and passed the knpv ph1 trial with her.
here are the vids of her full KNPV trial in holland :
part 1/2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN5z6jvzKl0
part 2/2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjvXc-iHQ1o

Lara was bred in holland to a very strong x-malinois who is in training for his knpv.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> the dog doesn't have a fci pedigree he is from knpv bloodlines.
> his mother is our female Lara. we imported Lara from holland when she was 6 weeks old. we trained her complitly on our self and went to holland with her and passed the knpv ph1 trial with her.
> here are the vids of her full KNPV trial in holland :
> part 1/2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN5z6jvzKl0
> ...


i found lara on bloedlijnen. i know her father cris. he is or was a police dog here in the US (not sure if he's retired yet).

is the father on bloedlijnen?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He works like a demon, how is the rest of his litter doing?


----------

